# Zombie dog (stray) DH brought home...



## Sarah1975 (Nov 18, 2009)

So, Roy calls me yesterday and says he found a dog wandering around his parents neighborhood. His parents said they saw someone put it out of a car. Roy opened up the truck door and the dang thing just jumped in. So Roy went and bought him a cheap collar and has left it up to ME to find him a home.
This is the strangest looking dog I have ever seen. He is a very flashy brindle, with MERLE splotches on him. He has one eye that is almost white, and the other eye is sortof brown~but really looks more red in person. One ear stands straight up like a GSD and the other is flopped over. He kindof looks like a hyena. I am guessing he is a pit/cattle dog mix. I think he's less than a year, or around a year old.
When I got home, Roy had him tied to the front deck. Late in the evening I started worrying about him being out there in the cold and told Roy that we could let Gacy and Bishop sleep with us, and crate up the zombie dog so he would be warm. So we put our dogs in the back bedroom and brought him in. I took a ton of pics, but I just dont feel like I really captured just how odd he looks.
When Gacy met him outside, he rolled on his back for Gacy. But, when we crated the Zombie dog and Gacy came up to the crate he started growling really low. I dont know if it was because he felt trapped, or if it was because we put food in the crate with him and he was protecting the food. He started crying in the crate and just seemed miserable, so Roy ended up putting him back outside, much to my dismay- but he was quiet out there. When we brought Gacy and Bishop out to potty he was very submissive again.

I am posting ads on Craigslist and soforth in case he was stolen, because he seems well cared for. He sits and stuff too, so I cant figure why someone would put him out of the car? I posted a ton of pics on photo bucket, you can see them here-
Zombie Dog pictures by sarahandroy - Photobucket

and here are a few of him~





































Like I said it was really hard to capture the merle, it looks like shiny fur reflecting, but its not, its white. I took over 75 pics of him, but he was so wiggly only about 10 were really good. I uploaded a bunch on photobucket anyway. I dont want to bring him to the pound, how do you guys feel about trying to rehome dogs on CL if I dont find his owners, have you had luck? How should I screen people, and what are my chances of finding him a home considering i know NOTHING about his past?


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh my that is one crazy eye! Not sure I could have that looking at me first thang in the AM.....poor dude! Hope you find a good home for him!


----------



## Sarah1975 (Nov 18, 2009)

I know, right? The brown eye is almost as bad, because in person, it looks red. I kept telling Roy that he looks like he could turn into a werewolf at any moment and that we were screwed. The eyes, the ears, and his weird curled tail- he looks like a wild animal.
Oh yeah, and while I took the pics, he marked the bar, the christmas tree, and the front door. Gacy just LOVED that when we brought him back out- not.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Ooooh man, SUCKER! you HAVE to keep him NOW! hahahaha It's been a rocky start, but love that ugly little boy!


----------



## Sarah1975 (Nov 18, 2009)

oh god no. the ad is already posted on CL lost and found and in the rehoming section too. Gacy is still a little put off from us bringing Bishop home. I wont keep a dog tied up and we live in a little trailer park right now (dh hurt at work this summer and we are BROKE). Plus, I dont like having dogs around the kids when I know nothing about where they came from. We have 4 children, 2 of which are wild boys. On the plus side, our twin nephews were at my inlaws when the dog showed up there and he was friendly with them. He MOUNTED them, and knocked them over, but was otherwise friendly. They are 3 years old. That could have been ugly in a split second.


----------



## Sarah1975 (Nov 18, 2009)

Roy and my 14 year old daughter are begging to keep him. I'm the bad guy. Roy is already calling him Rabies because he looks so crazy (and because he got the idea for the name from me telling about a dog here named that).

We are NOT keeping the dog. we are not.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Ooooh man, SUCKER! you HAVE to keep him NOW! hahahaha It's been a rocky start, but love that ugly little boy!


lol:rofl::rofl: for sure.... merle dogs are fun to look at, but I am not much on em'. Crazy crazy you don't take a dog home, possesion is 9/10's..


----------



## Sarah1975 (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm not crazy for merle either, unless its on a cattledog or austrailian shep. There are some people around here that are starting to advertize merle pits and they are intentionally breeding for light eyes, etc. And the merle chihuahuas and dachsunds. They look as crazy as I hear they act.


----------



## srt-in-it (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks kind of like the one on the end


----------



## Sarah1975 (Nov 18, 2009)

hmmm, I see the resemblance. I cant remember what their names were. Wait, why am I still thinking of names for this beast!? 
surely we will have him gone by the end of the day? right?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Good luck rehoming him!
I don't know about where you're at,but around here adult dogs trying to be rehomed usually stay on craigs for at least a few days.It's mostly puppies that get rehomed quick.But maybe he'll catch someones eye who's looking for an adult dog that thinks he just adorable and unique.Good luck again!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

srt-in-it said:


> Looks kind of like the one on the end


:rofl: Shenzi, Bonzi, and Ed my kid loves that movie.:roll


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

No home yet??? hmm maybe you can keep him in the laundry room for the night... make him cozy and feel right at HOME hahaaha 

Seriously though, good luck on finding a new home.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I'LL TAKE HIM!.... Oh Wait... Did you say ZOMBIE?! Im good! 

But good luck finding that disgruntled fellow a good home..


----------



## Sarah1975 (Nov 18, 2009)

I think he looks like a zombie because of his freaky eyes, he doesn't act like one. StaffyDaddy, you are welcome to come and get him!

Bless his ugly heart, he is so happy! He is so ugly that he's pretty. These pics dont even do him justice. No hits off CL today. I cant bring him in the house because of Gacy and Bishop, and I hate leaving him outside. I dont have a dog house, um because we arent supposed to have outside dogs here~ ugh. 

I love my husband because he is an animal lover (well, he's a dog lover, he hates my cat and was terrified of our rats) but he would opperate his own rescue if we had the land/time/money. What am I going to do with this dog???


----------



## Sarah1975 (Nov 18, 2009)

The name Ed would be kinda cool....


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

Haaa ...sounding more and more like you have a new family member! Maybe you can enter him in the Worlds Ugliest Dog Contest, have him earn his living...lol!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

...I think he's cute, but I always like the weird ones lol


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

holy schnikeys he is one weird looking dog!! but very cool.
i hope you can find him a new home (yours)


----------



## Sarah1975 (Nov 18, 2009)

No home yet. Maybe I should post him on my facebook page... I hate him sleeping outside.
Do you think if he were nuetered that would keep him from marking? Or, if he has been doing that, is it too late? I mean, I know he needs to be nuetered anyway, I just wonder if that would make him more indoor friendly...


----------



## rando (Dec 9, 2009)

Call him cyborg


----------



## Sarah1975 (Nov 18, 2009)

I think i'll put that on the list of name suggestions for whoever takes him. Not a single hit on craigslist.

Its a shame really. I had a litter of 10 pups that I sold in 2 weeks early this month, and could have sold 10 more in the last 2 weeks, but no one wants a free mutt. He's smart too, he sits every single time I tell him to, not just when I have a cookie (Gacy)

Hoobly and Kijiji, here we go....


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

kg420 said:


> :rofl: Shenzi, Bonzi, and Ed my kid loves that movie.:roll


Ha ha! _I_ love that movie! I own tons of kids movies and no kids so I can't blame it on them 



Sarah1975 said:


> I think i'll put that on the list of name suggestions for whoever takes him. Not a single hit on craigslist.


Or for when you decide to just keep him, hehehehe.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'd keep him that's one strange dog. I like the little freek dogs.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I'd keep him that's one strange dog. I like the little freek dogs.


2nd that!~Would probaly find his place among the pack..


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

aw he looks like a sweet boy. To bad someone let him get that bad


----------



## raiderNCpit (Nov 29, 2009)

poor dog.. I say the eye just gives em charachter lol


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

its the weird ones that usually make the best lovies. i think zombie/rabies/ed should stay!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Are you trying to find him a new home or his owners?
I am sure someone is looking for that pretty boy. call some of the shelters and ask if anyone has lost any brindle (merle pit/mixes) with an odd blue eye.

Dang, hope he finds a good home.
I am sure you guys will keep him if no other home is offered?


----------



## Sarah1975 (Nov 18, 2009)

well, we WERE trying to find his owners or a good home for him. We saw him get dropped off, but who knows if he was stolen then dumped.
Anywho, he started having diarreah and was noticiably thinner saturday than he was friday. When I got up Sunday he was gone. The lead wasnt broken, and the clasp was still there, so I really think someone unhooked him. He had broken the first collar Roy had hooked him to, but had sat right at the front door, so I'm pretty sure they didnt just unhook him and take off because he would have still been there- they had to have taken him. 

So here I was yesterday, tempted to put a lost dog on craigslist for a dog that wasnt even mine to start with! I hope I see him out somewhere, its not like you could mistake that face!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Another place you can put him on is petlynx its a site for people to find their pets again if they've lost them or had them stolen... we had our friends dog taken outta our yard on NYE he was a five month old Dobbie we watched the ppl drive outta our yard but to our dismay we couldn't find them  so maybe those ppl dumping him did what happened to our friends boy we live in the country too so its hard to find ppl who saw anything but vet suggested petlynx


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Sarah1975 said:


> well, we WERE trying to find his owners or a good home for him. We saw him get dropped off, but who knows if he was stolen then dumped.
> Anywho, he started having diarreah and was noticiably thinner saturday than he was friday. When I got up Sunday he was gone. The lead wasnt broken, and the clasp was still there, so I really think someone unhooked him. He had broken the first collar Roy had hooked him to, but had sat right at the front door, so I'm pretty sure they didnt just unhook him and take off because he would have still been there- they had to have taken him.
> 
> So here I was yesterday, tempted to put a lost dog on craigslist for a dog that wasnt even mine to start with! I hope I see him out somewhere, its not like you could mistake that face!


My uncle had done that to my lab weenier mix. he dropped him off miles away from our home and someone thank god! remembered he was mine and brought him back. point is, someone could have dropped him off. may have been stolen and dumped so I'd call and ask around.

He was stolen again? maybe the owners came or the people who dropped him off came and got him? I'd def call someone if he got put in the wrong hands that would be a sad ending for that dog.

hope you find him!


----------

